# iontophoresis for chronic tendonitis



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? I have chronic tendonitis in both wrists.

My doctor is completely against doing corticosteroid injections. He wants me to try iontophoresis... I'm thinking it is going to cost a small fortune.

The physical therapy place associated with my doctors office quoted me $450 for the first visit. I don't know much about iontophoresis but the idea is you are absorbing the corticosteroid through the skin rather than injecting it into the target area.

My doctor was very rushed today and did not discuss treatment options, just said we are doing this... I'm thinking of switching doctors as he did not even look at my mri, he just read the report which said my mri was normal except for some swelling. We still don't know what is causing the pain.... I could have told him my wrist was swollen months ago!

Basically I sat there for two hours, for him to spend five minutes with me.

I'm starting to think it may be cheaper to pay some one $30 a week to muck paddocks and not bother going to the doctor at all.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Try iodine supplements, and give up sugar and grains, which cause inflammation. I have had carpal tunnel symptoms for a long time, and even after giving up sugar and grain, still had numbness. Then I got the iodine drops, and it went away. 

Now I can clean stalls and ride without numb hands. 

Amazing to me what the doctors do not tell us!!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not your doctor, obviously, and I've never played on TV, but... any idea why you have chronic tendonitis?

Ionto has given some people more relief than injections and you remove the risk of site infection.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi boots,

I think it is from too much mucking. I do have gastrointestinal problems and had lost thirty pounds right about the time the problem started. I've regained the weight and am fine now.

The doctor did say my wrists had more flexibility than normal, but he didn't think that fully explained the problem either.

I don't do a ton of mucking... about three small wheelbarrows a day, but that may have been too much with the weight loss. Plus moving hay bales probably didn't help.

Iodine deficiency could certainly be possible given my history of gi problems. I'm on a ton of multivitamins but they don't have iodine in them.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Iodine drops from the health food store are cheap. I clean up after 12 horses every day. I had tendinitis way back when I was working my way through college as a waitress. So, 30 years?!? A long time to suffer when something so simple as 4 iodine drops CURED it!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a cortisone shot injected into the tissue in one hip and it made a huge difference. I'd had surgery and still barely coherent I was transferred badly to a gurney and smacked my hip against another. A few days after discharge I could barely get out of a chair. My gp gave a shot of cortisone deep in the muscle close to the joint. Made a big diff and never needed another shot. If you can drink milk, try milk kefir. Get some culture and make it yourself. If no milk tolerance try water kefir. Both are loaded with probiotics. I make both, takes 5 min day. Lots of info on the net.


----------

